# Anyone near Valencia City?



## Fillup94577 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am moving to Valencia City, Bukidnon very soon. I'm just trying to make some friends.

About me: I am a 29 year old American. I have a Filipino wife and 2 daughters.

I am retiring and moving all of us to the city of golden harvest! 

I would like to join or establish a network of expats to hang out with every once in a while, maybe some people to show me the ropes?... maybe join me in watching my Warriors win another championship!

Good luck to everyone.

<Snip>


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Fillup94577 said:


> I am moving to Valencia City, Bukidnon very soon. I'm just trying to make some friends.


You mean Mindanao???


----------

